# project



## bobsbikes (Oct 15, 2012)

heres my next project a 1964 murray tee bird pedal car


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2012)

Very cool project!!!!!!!!!  Here's my Fire Chief version of I believe the same pedal car in 1961 with me in it.  My Dad took the bell off the hood as I was driving he & my mom crazy.  Still have it 51 years later but it too needs restoring.  I also still have the rocking horse.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Very cool project!!!!!!!!!  Here's my Fire Chief version of I believe the same pedal car in 1961 with me in it.  My Dad took the bell off the hood as I was driving he & my mom crazy.  Still have it 51 years later but it too needs restoring.  I also still have the rocking horse.




That's a cool picture- your dad has that wiped out "Christmas morning, been up since 6:00 because they couldn't wait" look the adults get.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2012)

SirMike1983 said:


> That's a cool picture- your dad has that wiped out "Christmas morning, been up since 6:00 because they couldn't wait" look the adults get.




Mike,  Thanks.  That's actually my great grandfather in his late 80's & he almost always had that look on his face (he worked hard into his late 70's) but he loved his grandkids & great grandkids like no one ever.  A great man affectionately known as "Big Daddy"!!!!!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 16, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> I also still have the rocking horse.




Is that a Mattel Blaze rocking horse like on this 1960s commercial? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRgU9PyCrr8

Nice that you could hang onto some of your childhood toys.

Dave


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 16, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Is that a Mattel Blaze rocking horse like on this 1960s commercial? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRgU9PyCrr8
> 
> Nice that you could hang onto some of your childhood toys.
> 
> Dave




Dave, It's a little different horse than the one in the commercial.  I'll have to look next time I'm at my parents to see who it was made by. I probably need to go ahead & bring it to my house.  Amazingly I never have looked.  It actually still looks almost new & is near mint.  The pedal car got a lot of abuse but still has most of it's original paint with added scratches & dents.  Painted emblems on one side are in good shape & completely gone on the other side, not sure how that happened. Both were bought new in 1961. - Gary


----------



## Nutycollector (Oct 20, 2012)

*Great project*

What a great project... hope to see pictures when you are done with it's restoration..


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks like a 1959 Pontiac-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1nrOFRyi5U


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Very cool project!!!!!!!!!  Here's my Fire Chief version of I believe the same pedal car in 1961 with me in it.  My Dad took the bell off the hood as I was driving he & my mom crazy.  Still have it 51 years later but it too needs restoring.  I also still have the rocking horse.




Ask your parents if you can put the bell back on now. Tell them you'll drive around the living room responsibly, and you promise you won't drive them crazy with it anymore anymore. Don't blow it this time!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 20, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Ask your parents if you can put the bell back on now. Tell them you'll drive around the living room responsibly, and you promise you won't drive them crazy with it anymore anymore. Don't blow it this time!




Dave, I have asked my parents about the bell & was told in no uncertain terms the bell was promptly discarded the minute it came off never to be seen again & to insure the other members of our household forever remained sane in perpetuity, LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2012)

Put one of those portable air horns on the restoration.


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2012)

vincev said:


> Put one of those portable air horns on the restoration.




And just when I was beginning to think you were useless!!!


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Dave, I have asked my parents about the bell & was told in no uncertain terms the bell was promptly discarded the minute it came off never to be seen again & to insure the other members of our household forever remained sane in perpetuity, LOL!!!!!!!!




The good news is, you can probably get an exact replacement bell from one of the online pedal car parts suppliers.

Dave (the other Dave)


----------

